# Adjustable carb Echo PB-2100



## WoodTick007 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have an older Echo PB - 2100 handheld blower. I'm looking for a replacement carburetor for the fixed High jet adjustment. It's present carburetor has a low adjustment and a fixed High. Please let me know if you have a number for a car that will fit my blower and is fully adjustable high and low


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 15, 2016)

Search amazon or ebay with something like "SRM2100 carb." If that doesn't work look up part number on ereplacementparts.com and then plug that into amazon or ebay - that will get you the aftermarket carb you are looking for.


----------

